# Your fave fish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Out of all of my fish my fave is Bert my largest severum, he used to live with my piranhas, but now they are bigger he lives with my smallest community fish.

here is a pic with my marbled angelfish which died last night
















in this one he is with my salvini








and here is an even worse pic


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

my fav is my 10" tiger O, will probably eventually become my JD.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how can an Oscar become a Jack Dempsey?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i meant my JD will probably become my favorite sorry he's more aggressive than the O


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - I know dude, I was just being silly and getting 2 more posts at the same time, and with the potential of more to come


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

ME too innes


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My rays and frt


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

FRT aint no fisn, but OK


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think i like the p*ssy fish the best. Its small, portabl, wet, and feels good.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Fine just rays


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My Fav non-P is my tiger Oscar.
Nest to that is a bluegill I've had for about 3 years.
Here's a couple crappy pics from a few years ago. I still have him. 
He's got an odd anal fin.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im very confused about my fish right now. I have a trick-performing pleco who is pretty sweet but keeps injurying my other fish. My keeper flowerhorn has tons of potential for a big head, but he needs to grow FASTER!. I havent seen my fish at home for awhile.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

My 3.5" Jack Dempsey. Top fish in my lil cichlid tank, and the only one who keeps my Texas from punking on all the other fish in my tank


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Even though he's far from my most expensive fish, I'd have to say that my fav is my 22" Silver Arowana, mostly because I've had him since he was an itty bit.

Second in line would probably be my Leopoldi.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like flutters and my reds are fun to watch as well


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

my fav was my biggest caribe but he got eaten....so i dont have a fav no more heh when i get some more in i may like one of those as a fav


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

The fact that I only have one fish will make this simpler. My rbp.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pair of maroon clowns


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Sooooo hard to choose ... but i'd have to plump for my Hemibagrus wykii.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

My african pike


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lophius said:


> Sooooo hard to choose ... but i'd have to plump for my Hemibagrus wykii.


 does he have any tankmates? how big is he/tankmates and what size tank? what's the pecking order? Does he hide 99% of the time?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my biggest caribe.

~Will.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

My pair of channa aurantimaculata.
My Webpage


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> My pair of channa aurantimaculata.
> My Webpage





















are those particular channas _aggressive_, or just "hungry"? Do they have any tankmates? how big are they?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

They are not too aggressive, they have killed a number of other tankmates though. I have kept stingrays and datnoides with them with success. They are currently 16 and 17" right now.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

74ray, is that a fancy was of saying barca? anyways its tight

my favorite non-P is my african tigerfish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My 14 in Red Oscar he has more personality than any other fish I've owned


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

my figure 8 puffers


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> my figure 8 puffers


 how's the temperament of those things? have they killed/seriously harassed any tankmates? how big are yours?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well My Lamprey were my Favorite,
Till the Blackout








Still are I guess,

currently My Broken stripe Killies are
my favorites in the collection


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> 74ray, is that a fancy was of saying barca? anyways its tight
> 
> my favorite non-P is my african tigerfish


 snakeheads.org has confirmed that they are aurantimaculata, along with every other sh imported to the US as "barcas" are.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

favorite fish would have to be my 18 exodens.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sorry to hear about your lamprey


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

lophius @ Aug 16 2003 said:


> Sooooo hard to choose ... but i'd have to plump for my Hemibagrus wykii.





piranha45 said:


> does he have any tankmates? how big is he/tankmates and what size tank? what's the pecking order? Does he hide 99% of the time?


Piranha 45

She is just under 18" long, tankmates include 5 Cyphotilapia frontosa, a 20" Liearus marmoratus, Tor sora, 10" Syno. decorus and a few other bist and pieces, including an adult male florida softshell turtle.

The tank is 84" x 30" x 24"

Pecking order .... marm is boss, wykii just kind of gets on and does its own thing. It does hide alot, but is getting more adventurous as it gets bigger and comes out to feed, also quite hard to hide a fish that size in an aquarium.

This is the third that I have had now all have had good personalities and not been half as aggressive as their reputation. I think its because I have kept them with other fish from a small size.

carl

_*edited by Innes to make the quotes work_


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

my fire eel...

2 days ago he ate 5 large nightcrawlers(comes to the top and takes them from my hand)...

my red oscar.....he's cool.

and my pleco....had him for 3 years, been through RB, rhoms, puffers, eels...and is the one eyed terror of all of my tanks.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

My smallest caribe. The first time I fed them after recieving the shipment. He would grab the beefheart and turn upside down to eat it. He did it a few times that same week, but hasn't done it since. I guees he just wanted all the attention. He got it.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

My favourite 3 fish are : 1 : Piranha 2 : Snakeheads 3 : Pleco's


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lophius said:


> This is the third that I have had now all have had good personalities and not been half as aggressive as their reputation. I think its because I have kept them with other fish from a small size.
> 
> carl
> 
> _*edited by Innes to make the quotes work_


 very interesting :nod:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

favorite P right now


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > my figure 8 puffers
> ...


 they are very very very peaceful havnet killed anything yet....mine are like 2 inchs i got them really small ( i have 2 danios,2 corys and a platy with them)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would have to say my oscars.....they are the most interactive


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

my caribe....than my convicts but they will soon be killed


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Definately my oscar BOB. He's awesome and my big suck
But I also have this really cute feeder fish that I saved from the piranha's. He's all white, with a little bit of orange on his back and a big black dot on his forehead. Total glutton and hilarious to watch. I have him in a bowl next to my computer


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> favorite P right now


 thats a very good looking P youve got there mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Even though he's far from my most expensive fish, I'd have to say that my fav is my 22" Silver Arowana, mostly because I've had him since he was an itty bit.
> 
> Second in line would probably be my Leopoldi.


 me too, coz i also have an arowana which is 24" long. i was planning to trade it with another kind of piranha. i'm keeping it for now, but my no. 1 pet is still the Piranha.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

my caribe


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

so far my fav is my 10" pleco.. I've got 2 of them, actually. My fish that I have are pretty boring right now. I'm stocking my 150 still deciding on what to get.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My favorite non-p are my pair of discus and my Royal Pleco (who has survived from my old P's after 8 month living together)

Here is a pic of my discus...


----------

